# Coyote Skull Doll Tutorial



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi folks! One more tutorial for you. This is Betty, made in homage to the work of Brian Demski.

Video tutorial here:






Written tutorial here: http://post.ly/764AT


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, pretty soon Brad I am going to have to spend as much time on your web page as I do on Haunt forum...you just have great tutorials and so many ideas...borrowed sometimes...but still your own flair added....you are talented!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay, pretty soon Brad I am going to have to spend as much time on your web page as I do on Haunt forum...you just have great tutorials and so many ideas...borrowed sometimes...but still your own flair added....you are talented!


Oh, I can assure you that almost all the stuff I've done borrows from something else. That's just always the creativity has worked for me... see something I like and try to emulate it somehow.

There are so many artists out there who's work I admire... and so many props to make!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OK.... That is just down right disturbing!
And I like it!!!!!!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I like this a lot. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

That is incredibly spooky. Great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't miss this thread again. 

That is a beautiful prop Brad!
I was amazed watching the tutorial. Real nice art.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't know how I missed it first time around either. That is a great spooky prop!


----------

